# 101# Wahoo caught Tuesday



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

Yesterday Lock-n-Load, ThomasSteele, Rick Jacobsen, and 2 other crew members ventured to Blue Waters for the Hooters. Caught 3 40-50#s plus a 101# They won't post so I doing it for them. I wanted to go but work got in the way. They lost another 12-15 fish, but sure had the action. They are to Email me the Pic of the 101 to post. So Pic will follow when received. Drshark


----------



## screamin eagle (Nov 30, 2005)

That's a big hoo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

*Big Hoo*

I was lucky enough to be at the dock when these guys were unloading their fish and all I can say is that is the biggest wahoo (girth wise) I've ever seen. Also got lucky enought to potlick a zip-loc full of hoo steaks. Thanks again Chris.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

D _ _ _ !!! I wish I could have gone. I knew this was going to be a great trip. Who caught the big one??

THE JAMMER


----------



## BigOTex (Jun 14, 2005)

*I Gotta Go !!!*



THE JAMMER said:


> D _ _ _ !!! I wish I could have gone. I knew this was going to be a great trip. Who caught the big one??
> 
> THE JAMMER


Did they hit the West Gardens ???


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

ok....Rule #1, take pic, then post pic and THEN make the thread...not make a thread about a 101lb Wahoo then make everyone wait in suspense for a pic....

worthless I tell ya, worthless


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

where did the go out of ?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Batboy0068 said:


> where did the go out of ?


hardheads.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Pics Please

Agf


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll break the suspense. The fish will look alot like other wahoos you've seen in the past , only longer. LOL


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

D)


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

Mabie it never happened. Ha! Rik


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

OK Girls, here you go. For the couch potatoes, Greatwhite4591, Shanker, and other non believeing Internet Fishermen, when the crowd I run in calls in and says they got a X lb. big un you best not question. This crowd calls it like it is no matter what anyones feelings are. If you can't top it then just be silent and sit in front of your TV in Awe. If we get a big un we tell about it. If we get skunked we tell it. This one was caught by Chris Birdwell. Chris is the little squirt standing next to ThomasSteele who Gaffed it in one quick move. I've witnessed Thomas yank a 350# Marlin slap out of the water and onto the deck in one single motion. He is HALF ASSS good at it. You also had two killer Captains on this trip in Lock-N-Load and Rick Jacobsen. The only way they could have done better is if I had been available to go and manager the spread. So if you don't believe what you are about to see, it just means you never get more than 30 miles outside the Jetty. Way to go Chris. Heck, I'm even in Awe!!!!! Tim and Rick, you better get me to quit my job on the next one. The Opinionated, DrShark


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Dang Sharky, that is a big honking hoo! Thomas looks like he is straining a bit! Good job to the crew!!!


----------



## kingfish18 (Aug 20, 2005)

Congrats Amazing Hoo, What type of boat is that?


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice Fish!


----------



## agulhas (Jul 27, 2004)

congrats on the hoo. we will declare you winner of the wahoo tournament that never was.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Congratulations that's one fine Hoo. 

Chris kinda looks like Chris Farley LOL


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, I must say, that is a very big Wahoo.


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

Answers to the questions. They were about 15 miles inside Stetsun at a SeaMount hardly anyone other than Rick Jacobsen and Lock-N-Load know about. They went out of Freeport. The boat is a 33' Panga that Lock-N-Load salveged from a Marina in the Yukatan right after a hurricane sunk it. He had it loaded on to a watermellon truck and hauled to Pasadena where he referbed it in his garage. DrShark


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

That ain't nothin boys, the Hooter season has just begun. Doc



agulhas said:


> congrats on the hoo. we will declare you winner of the wahoo tournament that never was.


----------



## price (Mar 19, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeet!!!! I want to go!!!!!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

BAD *****

Doc, keeping the couch-potatoes quiet.

Great pic


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Dr. Shark,

Are you 100% sure about where it was caught?

Very nice fish.



DRSHARK said:


> Answers to the questions. They were about 15 miles inside Stetsun at a SeaMount hardly anyone other than Rick Jacobsen and Lock-N-Load know about. They went out of Freeport. The boat is a 33' Panga that Lock-N-Load salveged from a Marina in the Yukatan right after a hurricane sunk it. He had it loaded on to a watermellon truck and hauled to Pasadena where he referbed it in his garage. DrShark


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

Shark! They broke the mold after you. Just finished dinner and I have to say Wahoo is 
Tops! Great job by everyone. Had a Blast! Rik


----------



## lock-n-load (Apr 20, 2005)

For the record the boat is a 33' World Cat, Vance they really did break the mold with you. Fresh Wahoo is really hard to beat. Lets get a break in the weather and knock them dead.


Lock-n-Load


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Impressive catch!!! 

AGF


----------



## MIKEW (Aug 18, 2004)

Awesome Hoo....Nice job guys!!


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice, that's a biggen!!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Aww that ain't nothin'! One time I caught a.... Sike!

Awsome Awsome Awsome fish guys!! I hope we can make it out this weekend and possibly get into a couple!!! Congatrs on the Awsome hooter!

Dr......Great job on the post bro!


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

:fireworks: :cheers: WTG Tim and crew :cheers: :fireworks: for getting out and finding the BIG'UNS!!!!!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Ya know just because someone is wanting too see a picture of a 101lb wahoo doesn't make them a non-believer, it makes them a person wanting to see a picture of a 101lb wahoo. Nice fish


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

What a slob! Nice fish.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Rik, now I know why you didn't answer, I'll bet Tim didn't have to twist your arm to hard to get you on the boat. Sounds like you guys had a Lrg time on the 'big pond' WW


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Darn nice Hoo!!! I may have to make a commerative lure for that one. Thanks for posting.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

bet that big sucker looked pretty all lit up. nice job guys


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Rsnap said:


> Shark! They broke the mold after you. Just finished dinner and I have to say Wahoo is
> Tops! Great job by everyone. Had a Blast! Rik


Yeah, after breaking the mold, they beat the hell out of the mold maker. Great fish guys!!! Thanks for the report.


----------



## passed out (Oct 8, 2004)

*big-un*

now that hooter is just a wee bit on the HUGE side--congratulations to all.


----------



## team notorious (Mar 21, 2006)

That number is posted in Ric's book , right? I must have overlooked that page!!


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Page 18 in the "Special Edition"...


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow thats a great fish


----------



## matagordabubba (Jul 21, 2005)

That's a big HOO!!!

Thanks for the pic, what a fish...


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Hey Guys, What did ya'll get that PIG of a Hooter on?


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

newman said:


> Hey Guys, What did ya'll get that PIG of a Hooter on?


Looks like Sharkies old standby, the blue and white islander.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Boy, that's a really big and nice sized pair of overalls. What a trophy to go with them. Great job fellas. Are the Hoo's their during the flat months. Jul. Aug. Sept.


----------



## Over The Top (Aug 8, 2005)

*Congratulations*



DRSHARK said:


> OK Girls, here you go. For the couch potatoes, Greatwhite4591, Shanker, and other non believeing Internet Fishermen, when the crowd I run in calls in and says they got a X lb. big un you best not question. This crowd calls it like it is no matter what anyones feelings are. If you can't top it then just be silent and sit in front of your TV in Awe. If we get a big un we tell about it. If we get skunked we tell it. This one was caught by Chris Birdwell. Chris is the little squirt standing next to ThomasSteele who Gaffed it in one quick move. I've witnessed Thomas yank a 350# Marlin slap out of the water and onto the deck in one single motion. He is HALF ASSS good at it. You also had two killer Captains on this trip in Lock-N-Load and Rick Jacobsen. The only way they could have done better is if I had been available to go and manager the spread. So if you don't believe what you are about to see, it just means you never get more than 30 miles outside the Jetty. Way to go Chris. Heck, I'm even in Awe!!!!! Tim and Rick, you better get me to quit my job on the next one. The Opinionated, DrShark


Tim, looks like a great trip you Rik and Birdwell had. I am going to have make a run now.....Gary


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

No. Drshark



Hotrod said:


> Boy, that's a really big and nice sized pair of overalls. What a trophy to go with them. Great job fellas. Are the Hoo's their during the flat months. Jul. Aug. Sept.


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

BPitcher said:


> Looks like Sharkies old standby, the blue and white islander.


Thanks Brad, I didn't see it there by Thomas' feet the first time.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Nice fish! Too bad the narrator has to be such an arse! Kinda stains the report. Shark, I know you just like to get a "rise" out of other fishermen. Lots of "we" in your post. Kinda funny. Have a nice day.

Oh and btw, again, nice fish and congrats to the angler and crew on the boat!



DRSHARK said:


> OK Girls, here you go. For the couch potatoes, Greatwhite4591, Shanker, and other non believeing Internet Fishermen, when the crowd I run in calls in and says they got a X lb. big un you best not question. This crowd calls it like it is no matter what anyones feelings are. If you can't top it then just be silent and sit in front of your TV in Awe. If we get a big un we tell about it. If we get skunked we tell it. This one was caught by Chris Birdwell. Chris is the little squirt standing next to ThomasSteele who Gaffed it in one quick move. I've witnessed Thomas yank a 350# Marlin slap out of the water and onto the deck in one single motion. He is HALF ASSS good at it. You also had two killer Captains on this trip in Lock-N-Load and Rick Jacobsen. The only way they could have done better is if I had been available to go and manager the spread. So if you don't believe what you are about to see, it just means you never get more than 30 miles outside the Jetty. Way to go Chris. Heck, I'm even in Awe!!!!! Tim and Rick, you better get me to quit my job on the next one. The Opinionated, DrShark


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Wow, nice Hoo. Congrats to the crew. It would've been better without the smartarse comments from the opinionated one. Kinda soured the whole thing. Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

D. R. Shark is an expert at trolling. He always hooks a few with his posts!! LOL 


Nice fish, it never had a chance against an angler that size!! h: :cheers:


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes, what he said!



Outcast said:


> Nice fish! Too bad the narrator has to be such an arse! Kinda stains the report. Shark, I know you just like to get a "rise" out of other fishermen. Lots of "we" in your post. Kinda funny. Have a nice day.
> 
> Oh and btw, again, nice fish and congrats to the angler and crew on the boat!


----------



## qroach (Aug 15, 2005)

*Angler*

Just spoke w/ the angler and he says he is going to get it mounted. Anyone know "Bob's" # off pinemont. He had a tuna done there but can't find his contact info. BTW, he also mentioned that if anyone can beat the 101 he will give them $500.00 til labor day. JUst a 5.00 entry fee. Anywhere in texas on a certified scale, IGFA rules. "BM out"


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

Sucker! Doc



Outcast said:


> Nice fish! Too bad the narrator has to be such an arse! Kinda stains the report. Shark, I know you just like to get a "rise" out of other fishermen. Lots of "we" in your post. Kinda funny. Have a nice day.
> 
> Oh and btw, again, nice fish and congrats to the angler and crew on the boat!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Pretty childish to say the least. Par for the course I guess......sucker.
I bet you begged for attention when you were young...I guess some things never change. Good fishing and may the bird of diahrea hover above you.



DRSHARK said:


> Sucker! Doc


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

My, My, what eloquence. Must have done finishing school in the Dominican Republic. Sounds a lot like this raw mullet eater we once knew that lived in a burned out school bus down on some bayou contaminated with old hydrocarbon sludge. Try to have a better day today Outcast. If you can't manage it, stop by my clinic on Monday and I'll get one of the Techs to give you a Prozac Prescript. If you don't have bus fare we'll take care of that too. Good Luck, Drshark


----------



## Domin0 (May 26, 2006)

popcorn anyone.....lol


----------



## Indo China (Jul 25, 2006)

*I'm rubber your glue.*

Look at me I didnt go fishing but my friends did. They caught a big fish so there and I will insult you on an internet message board and if you dont like it I will do it again. I win. - Dr. Shark

I think this would have been a much better post to start this thread with. Oh, I will go ahead and call myself a bottom feeding jerk who is extremely jealous of Dr. Shark and his prowess. See now he cant insult me as I have already done this. (but he will)

In reality it is an incredible fish no doubt and the guys who went fishing should be very proud, the guy who did not should step back and allow the fishermen to get the attention.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Super nice hoo, congrats to the angler and crew.


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

Indo China, its a good thing you are down in Sargent. Thats pretty well out of everyones way.

It was the crew and capt. of this trip that called and asked me to post it. Go jump in Caney Creek, it takes someone with brains to insult me.



Indo China said:


> Look at me I didnt go fishing but my friends did. They caught a big fish so there and I will insult you on an internet message board and if you dont like it I will do it again. I win. - Dr. Shark
> 
> I think this would have been a much better post to start this thread with. Oh, I will go ahead and call myself a bottom feeding jerk who is extremely jealous of Dr. Shark and his prowess. See now he cant insult me as I have already done this. (but he will)
> 
> In reality it is an incredible fish no doubt and the guys who went fishing should be very proud, the guy who did not should step back and allow the fishermen to get the attention.


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

There's no use in getting frustrated with his posts..... REMEMBER....


----------



## lock-n-load (Apr 20, 2005)

For those of you that do not know Dr. Shark he is an excellent fisherman and an even better ant pile kicker. 

Lock-n-Load


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Sucker.



DRSHARK said:


> My, My, what eloquence. Must have done finishing school in the Dominican Republic. Sounds a lot like this raw mullet eater we once knew that lived in a burned out school bus down on some bayou contaminated with old hydrocarbon sludge. Try to have a better day today Outcast. If you can't manage it, stop by my clinic on Monday and I'll get one of the Techs to give you a Prozac Prescript. If you don't have bus fare we'll take care of that too. Good Luck, Drshark


----------



## qroach (Aug 15, 2005)

*Elvis*

"A little more action, a little less conversation Please, a little more fire and lot more spark, a lot more action in me" shut and fish if you know how. BM Out


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Can we get this one locked please? Come on guys if ya'll want to take personal shots since ya'll lost the humor take it to PM's or email.


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

"Honey, put on some popcorn please. Thank you"


----------



## ReelEasy (Jan 23, 2006)

Dr. Shark, Looking for that Pic.


----------



## johnybass (Aug 25, 2005)

Sometimes I wonder why I sign on anymore.


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

OK Girls, here you go. For the couch potatoes, Greatwhite4591, Shanker, and other non believeing Internet Fishermen, when the crowd I run in calls in and says they got a X lb. big un you best not question. This crowd calls it like it is no matter what anyones feelings are. If you can't top it then just be silent and sit in front of your TV in Awe. If we get a big un we tell about it. If we get skunked we tell it. This one was caught by Chris Birdwell. Chris is the little squirt standing next to ThomasSteele who Gaffed it in one quick move. I've witnessed Thomas yank a 350# Marlin slap out of the water and onto the deck in one single motion. He is HALF ASSS good at it. You also had two killer Captains on this trip in Lock-N-Load and Rick Jacobsen. The only way they could have done better is if I had been available to go and manager the spread. So if you don't believe what you are about to see, it just means you never get more than 30 miles outside the Jetty. Way to go Chris. Heck, I'm even in Awe!!!!! Tim and Rick, you better get me to quit my job on the next one. The Opinionated, DrShark



Sounds a hint like the nerdy guy in school who always wants to be part of the "cool" crowd to me. Just post the pic and stop w/ the penis envy.


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

LMAO!! Sharkie sure knows how to get in your head. Ol Nurse Shark is what we call him around these parts of "*******" country.... Got a picture of him pinned on the wall at the local drinkin shack.... we all throw darts at it and spout off profanities as well. He's almost become the legend he is in his own mind.... Heard he even likes to play with throttles in someone else's boat... LOL!!! Ol Nursie Shark still hasnt come up for a ride with me on one of my ******* ponds in an overpowered fiberglass bass boat.... think you really have to meet the guy to understand his Phd in BS... he'D make one hell of a used car salesman, I can gaurantee ya that!! lol!!!! JUST KEEP THE PURPLE PAINT AWAY FROM HIM!!! He'll have every topless dancer in town after him!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)




----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

lol. for those of you too lazy to read yet still demanding the pic it was on the second page. i think this thread's about run its course...


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

I definitely think Dr. Shark must be a pretty witty dude and for the most part I enjoy his sarcasm, but the tone in his posts are just hilariously indicative of short man syndrome...is he a short man? Just a question here....


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

Might I add a J/K to let all know the above was placed in good humor.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I still love his first tuna trip report.

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=38082


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

net ****???


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

dipnet for flying fish.. he was determined to catch a flyer and ran off with the dipnet...


----------

